# Is it okay for baby to chew on wooden toys?



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

I know a lot of people here try to stay away from plastic toys. We have lots of plastic, but also some wood stuff (puzzles, train tracks, etc.). DS2 seems to love chewing the wood things, and I let him go to town on chewing on some train track. DH saw and thought it was dangerous, with who-knows-what kind of finish on it, and potential splinters. He seems to have a point....

Do you let your dc chew and suck on wood stuff?


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Absolutely. I've stashed nearly all of our plastic toys (only a few random ones left), to be sold/given away at a later date... As a result all DS has left is wood and cloth toys and he loves them. As long as they were made for baby's I wouldn't worry. I bought most of the toys that we have now from Oompa toys - all of them are painted with food-safe paints/finishes


----------



## elsa1975 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wooden toys may also contain chemical dyes.
Too bad, most of the toys are product of china (even baby books and some wooden toys).
So your DH is right.Try to buy from green toy sellers.I know it's hard to find them and they aren't so cheap, either


----------



## nascarbebe (Nov 4, 2006)

Just because they're wood doesn't mean they're totally safe. We have a couple of Haba baby wooden toys that DS used and I knew they were ok because I bought them new and I trust Haba toys. They're made of beechwood with a small grain so it's very hard to get splinters from them. If you're really worried you can get wooden toys with absolutely no finish on them and are American made.


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

I do and I don't worry! One of ds's best teething items is a string of rainbow colored wooden beads. I get the Haba and Grimms toys from threesisterstoys.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

i let dd chew on Haba and Selecta wooden toys


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Yeah we got a Selecta wooden star toy for teething time; I sub it or my hand in when DD gets the urge to chow down









I gotta get more safe wooden toys; thanks for the recs here!


----------

